
The new yardstick for the best Android design is here - Timely Alarm Clock - jasonostrander
http://www.androiduipatterns.com/2013/08/the-new-yardstick-for-best-android.html
======
lutusp
Quote: "The Timely Alarm Clock app team has created a new and novel way to set
the alarm time."

Wait ... "new and novel"? Was this sentence contributed by the department of
redundancy department?

